# Linux sagen das es Windows booten soll

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

in alten Suse Versionen war es moeglich in KDE zu sagen, dass er als naechstes Windows

booten soll.

Wie geht das?

Kann aus dem laufenden System sagen, dass er als naechstes kernel 2 booten soll anstatt

des Standart Kernel 1?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## avx

IIRC war/ist das ein Feature von LILO, mit GRUB ginge es z.B., in dem man via Skript den "default X"-Wert ändert.

----------

## py-ro

 *ph030 wrote:*   

> IIRC war/ist das ein Feature von LILO, mit GRUB ginge es z.B., in dem man via Skript den "default X"-Wert ändert.

 

Grub hat dafür "grub-set-default" das einmalig den Default Eintrag umstellt.

Aber wie man das in KDE einbindet, weiß ich leider auch nicht.   :Embarassed: 

Py

----------

## mastacloak

Funktioniert hier mit KDE 3.5.10 und Grub.

Ich habe im Kontrollzentrum -> Systemverwaltung -> Anmeldungsmanager -> Reiter "Herunterfahren" unter Verschiedenes "Grub" als Bootmanager angegeben. Kann mich aber dunkel erinnern, dass das noch nicht reicht.

Ach genau, Grub musste noch entsprechend konfiguriert werden.

Den entsprechenden Forumseintrag gibt's hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-566653-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

Das sollte Dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß

----------

